# tagless tees



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

I need to figure out where to go to get the Label printed directly on the material.
Tagless tees. Can anyone here direct me somewhere in Los Angeles area?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Any screenprinter should be able to provide that service, you don't need a specialist.


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

wendy said:


> I need to figure out where to go to get the Label printed directly on the material.
> Tagless tees. Can anyone here direct me somewhere in Los Angeles area?
> Thanks so much!


 
Have you found any place here in the Los Angeles area? I'd love to just go to a physical store/company who manufactures the labesl vs. ordering online.
If you do, please let us know, & good luck.


----------



## Ky_swish (Oct 10, 2006)

Call any label company.....they are just transfers.....they will make whatever you want.


----------



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

tinkertee said:


> Have you found any place here in the Los Angeles area? I'd love to just go to a physical store/company who manufactures the labesl vs. ordering online.
> If you do, please let us know, & good luck.


I'll let you know what I find here. I wanted my silk-screener to print a label on the fabric, but he says it's a real pain in the neck. So if I find a brick and mortar labe company I'll let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

wendy said:


> I'll let you know what I find here. I wanted my silk-screener to print a label on the fabric, but he says it's a real pain in the neck. So if I find a brick and mortar labe company I'll let you know. Thanks!


Check out westcoastlabel.com. They are in the Los Angeles area.


----------

